# Old school planer dust collection jig?



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone got a good dust collection jig setup for an older model planer that doesn't have a dust collection port?

Adam


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

ASB1583 said:


> Anyone got a good dust collection jig setup for an older model planer that doesn't have a dust collection port?
> 
> Adam


you'd have to be way more specific than that to get a meaningful answer. What model and send a pic


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah, it's a little hard to reply. Have you looked at various HVAC boot to see if one could be used in some fashion to fasten to the planer discharge area?


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

I will attach a photo tonight when I get home from work.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I used a "floor sweep" with a 4" port*



ASB1583 said:


> Anyone got a good dust collection jig setup for an older model planer that doesn't have a dust collection port?
> 
> Adam


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/foley-belsaw-dc-31731/


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Back from work and a little college work done. Now for some real learning lol. Photos attached.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

You need to take that DC shroud off the saw so that you can begin to find a way to match up what fits already to what can be made to fit past that. I would bet that if you cut the shroud off square across the front, so there is no downturn, you may be able to marry one of the floorsweeps that woodnthings talked about. Use PVC glue and attach it. Or, if you know someone or are good yourself with sheetmetal you could fashion one out of that and seal the seams.

Then, once that is done, I would make a sled that either fits inside the planer or butts up to each side and creates both an infeed table and outfeed table to better stabilize your workpiece and reduce snipe. WOW, and when I went to Google an example, lo and behold, your planer pops up!

https://www.finewoodworking.com/workshop/article/infeedoutfeed-table-for-a-portable-planer.aspx

and, here's the plans

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/pdf/011183072.pdf

I will be looking around for more help...

Hope this helps until then

Paul

can you remove that shroud/cowl and take pics of the machine where it attaches and the other end of that cowl?


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

mobilepaul said:


> You need to take that DC shroud off the saw so that you can begin to find a way to match up what fits already to what can be made to fit past that. I would bet that if you cut the shroud off square across the front, so there is no downturn, you may be able to marry one of the floorsweeps that woodnthings talked about. Use PVC glue and attach it. Or, if you know someone or are good yourself with sheetmetal you could fashion one out of that and seal the seams. Then, once that is done, I would make a sled that either fits inside the planer or butts up to each side and creates both an infeed table and outfeed table to better stabilize your workpiece and reduce snipe. WOW, and when I went to Google an example, lo and behold, your planer pops up! https://www.finewoodworking.com/workshop/article/infeedoutfeed-table-for-a-portable-planer.aspx and, here's the plans http://www.finehomebuilding.com/pdf/011183072.pdf I will be looking around for more help... Hope this helps until then Paul can you remove that shroud/cowl and take pics of the machine where it attaches and the other end of that cowl?


I have stock shelves that mount to each side they just don't fold up and down. That's is why they are not pictured. She has two sets of them for some reason and they appear to be two identical sets. I will start experimenting with DC ideas. Thank you. 

Adam


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

I am thinking if you can find the floorsweep part beforehand you can mod the cowl to match as well as possible.

Here are the cuts I was thinking


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

a floorsweep something like this

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...g&matchtype=&gclid=CIyOxIiGmb0CFUVgMgodw2oADQ

Of course, it is longer than you need but you could butt the flat part of the sweep against your now cut cowl and glue it on so that the 4" port is centered on the machine. Then, cut off anything that sticks out too far beyond the machine. It's not perfect but it would work, I think.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok, I've had time to think about it and I do not think the floorsweep will work well in this situation. The narrow opening of the cowl will not allow the 4-5 inch opening of the sweep to seal properly. So, what I have thought about now is modify a piece of vacuum hose or PVC and cap the end of it, then cut the cowl as before, lay the pipe against the cut cowl and mark it, and finally cut the opening of the pipe to match the cowl. Take some aluminum tape and seal it good and find a vac connection for the business end of the pipe... whew, I hope that make sense.

something like this


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Like this, geeez


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Adam, I had one of those planers (Delta 22-540, right?) and I used that chip deflector to make my own. My approach was just slightly different than what you plan (though I think what you have will work). If you look at the curved section, you;ll see 4 spot welds holding it to the side pieces. I broke those welds, that allowed me to hammer the curve into a staright piece. That stright piece allowed me to connect a 12x4 HVAC boot to it, which in turn connected to the DC. Heres the nice part about using that deflector: that planer has a strong fan blowing air out that deflector, if you had the OEM port, it would fasten in a way that the fan would blow over it, instead of through it. Using the deflector allows the fan to give your chips a boost into the DC, and it really works well. Your approach of cutting the end off will also work, and I think the piece of PVC will as well. But the OEM port had a lot of complaints about clogging with the hose connection on the side as you propose. But the OEM also didn't have the kick of the planer's fan....so I would bet your idea will work well. Good luck!


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

mobilepaul said:


> Like this, geeez


I forgot to ask. How did this with the shop vac tube work?


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

ASB1583 said:


> I forgot to ask. How did this with the shop vac tube work?


Sorry I am just getting back to you, I didn't see this post till now. The shop vac tube, from what I can tell, would marry to the port you have now and you'd cut from both items enough to make it a good fit. I did not realize that the port on yours was metal until Fred mentioned it. I assumed it was plastic and would be easy to cut in order to square it off. That way of doing it is not the way I did mine, I purchased the 4" dust port add-on for my Delta... I was merely looking for solutions and giving suggestions to try an help you brainstorm into your solution.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

For those who might follow this post I found a delta dust collection hood for my old planer. Amazon and eBay have the best prices. Delta part #50-359.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm probably going to have to have a sheetmetal shop fabricate one for mine. It was never intended to have dust collection.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

That model # I posted is for that exact model of planer. I did extensive research. It replaces the metal deflector hood. You ow the one with the warning label on it?


----------

